# Read Disney Books Featuring Characters with Diabetes Free Online



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2015)

A few years ago, Disney and Lilly announced a collaboration to create books that include characters with diabetes. At first, the books were only distributed through health care providers. Now some of the books are available for free online.

http://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/2...out-characters-with-diabetes-for-free-online/


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2015)

Is it true about Mickey ?    (to be a kid again)


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2015)

Is that storey about Zachary from Disney to


----------

